# Sticky  Rules of Conduct on our Fiber Forum and Benefits



## romysbaskets

For those not aware, I am Romy, the moderator for this section.

This is a great easy going place which should be free of judgement so members feel safe learning new skills!

Required conduct is quite simple so I will list them which is what I expect from members here.

Kindness

Encouragement

Helping others

Asking questions

Answering them in a proper manner

*What we can do in our forum is unique! *

List your wares for sale here and the Barter section both if you wish!

*Please be careful with all private transaction, exchange of emails and personal information. This is the members responsibility and so far things have been going well. *

List free fibers you wish to destash here or also on Barter section

You can trade your fiber for other fibers and also you can request a specific skein hard to find! If you are looking for Roving or Fleece, try that request here too!

If you want to learn a fiber craft we have many members here to help! We can provide links, instructions, and post pics to help others.

Please show off your projects!

Post pics of your looms, spinning wheels, spindles and fiber tools! Its fun to interact here!

Feel free to post a contest!

Above all enjoy this forum as it was meant to be enjoyed!


----------

